# tomcat not listening on any port [SOLVED]

## unlucio

hello everybody,

I'm dealing with tomcat and stuff but I'm a little bit confused  :Sad: 

1st I must say I'm really one on java's best friends and I always get a little twisted about its incredibly complicated voodoo, but well, let's get back in topic:

I've been figting against tomcat in the last days and that damned cat doesn't behave as expected yet  :Sad: 

I'm following this guide on the wiki and my proble is that tomcat doesn't listen on any port!!  :Sad: 

I setted the jdk env as mentioned in this note:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: Ok this was throwing me off. At this stage i got no response. Page was unreachable, but on the server i got no error message and no entry in any of my logs. Don't forget to edit /etc/conf.d/tomcat-6 and select the proper java environment. After switching from Blackdown JDK to Sun JDK it finally worked. Snv 12:55, 19 June 2008 (UTC)

 

and it helped ONCE!!!

the stupid cat worked after setting:

```
JSSE_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/jre/lib/"
```

but asap I restarted it with:

```

/etc/init.d/tomcat-6 stop

/etc/init.d/tomcat-6 start

```

everithing was dead again  :Sad: 

and I can't find any error in whatever logfile I look into  :Sad: 

No erros but nothing is happening  :Sad: 

all what I get is the following:

```

eventhorizon tomcat-6 # ps auxwwwww | grep tomcat

root      3072  0.0  0.4   6800  3168 pts/4    S+   20:17   0:00 vi /etc/conf.d/tomcat-6

root      3346  0.0  0.1   2924  1136 pts/3    S    20:22   0:00 /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/tomcat-6 start

tomcat    3351 14.2  2.8 216020 21752 pts/3    Sl   20:22   0:01 /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/bin/java -Djava.util.logging.manager=org.apache.juli.ClassLoaderLogManager -Djava.util.logging.config.file=/var/lib/tomcat-6//conf/logging.properties -classpath /usr/share/tomcat-6/lib/:/usr/share/tomcat-6//lib:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/lib/tools.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/jre/lib//lib/jcert.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/jre/lib//lib/jnet.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/jre/lib//lib/jsse.jar:/usr/share/tomcat-6//bin/bootstrap.jar:/usr/share/tomcat-6//bin/tomcat-juli.jar -Dcatalina.base=/var/lib/tomcat-6/ -Dcatalina.home=/usr/share/tomcat-6/ -Djava.io.tmpdir=/var/tmp/tomcat-6/ org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap start

```

and

```

eventhorizon opt # cat /var/log/tomcat-6/catalina.out 

Aug 20, 2008 8:17:10 PM org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init

INFO: Loaded APR based Apache Tomcat Native library 1.1.13.

Aug 20, 2008 8:17:10 PM org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init

INFO: APR capabilities: IPv6 [true], sendfile [true], accept filters [false], random [true].

```

all my efforts to find some log file with some error as well ad googleing around turned in nothing and now I'm totally out of ideas  :Sad: 

I tried switching the jdk, remerging everything (ok, this is more a windows procedure ;D), manually launching catalina and tomcat issuing the commands but still no errors and no damned listed in any port  :Sad: 

Anyone has any idea on this?

I would be happy just to know how to get an error on this!!!  :Sad: 

please guys HELP!

thx for reading

lucioLast edited by unlucio on Sat Aug 23, 2008 12:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerdesj

To start with please run:

#java-config -L 

#netstat -leepn | grep java

and post the results.  Just to rub it in I've just emerged TC6 on my laptop (~x86) which has never seen it and then http://localhost:8080 came up straight away.  I did nothing else.  Just to re iterate, you don't have to mess with JAVA_HOME or anything - they get set for you.  Gentoo devs fixed up TC a while ago very nicely.

Another thought - do you have something else listening to its ports, I get this, so check for ports 8005, 8009 and 8080:

```

jglaptop shared # netstat -leepn | grep java

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8005          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      103        39513      18993/java

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8009            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      103        39509      18993/java

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8080            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      103        39499      18993/java

```

Cheers

Jon

----------

## unlucio

I found the problem  :Smile: 

it was due to tomcat-inative, running with it made my tomcat need about 45 mins to come up  :Sad: 

here I found infos about this problem and how to solve it  :Smile: 

----------

## gerdesj

Well done.  Change the title of this thread to have [_S_O_L_V_E_D_] at the end (without the spaces!) - it'll help later searchers.

Cheers

Jon

----------

